# Should I buy an apt in shoreline palm jumeirah?



## shorelineguy (Apr 9, 2013)

First of all, hi everyone. I have read this forum for a few years now, and today I am begging for your help!

I have been here a few years and decided to buy an apartment in shoreline, palm jumeirah (dubai). However, I feel I am very lost. No matter how much I ask I still feel I am picking blindly. I don't know the rules, don't know the place well enough, you know, it is the uncertainty of not being at home (where you feel you know everything!).

What are your thoughts on this? 

If I keep on with the decision of buying, what should I do? survey the property? evaluate it? I am a cash buyer so there is no finance bank involved doing evaluations themselves, etc.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Call Bren 050 5246795. Lovely lady very professional.


----------



## shorelineguy (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi all again. Is it common practice here to give a bonus to your agent? I believe mine found me a good deal, and I want to give him a bonus. Would you give one? How much would you give? Thanks!


----------

